# What’s the best and simplest way to amplify a pure “acoustic” classical guitar?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys, I was wondering what’s the best way to amplify a pure “acoustic” classical guitar in the easiest way possible without harming the finish of the guitar. The purpose is amplifying or recording through a pc. Do you have any devices or brands you have tried or recommend? Please don’t hesitate to name a few. Thanks. kkjq


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A high quality condenser mic or two. I use Sennheisers, but there are other worthy brands on the market.

Sennheiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sennheiser Canada Inc. - Headphones, Wireless, Microphones, Aviation, Soundfield, Conferencing, Audioguide

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree with Mooh. Using high quality microphones is the way to go. Number of mics, placement and other required equipment depend on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Are lightsnake cables good for recording on a Pc? Thanks.


----------

